

New radio blogging startup displays scrolling tutorial as homepage - detcherry
http://www.phonoblaster.com

======
flux_w42
Only login with Facebook == close page and forget about it.

~~~
julien_c
I have to agree it'd be cool to be able to try the app without the Facebook
install

------
rhl
The fact that people react so strongly to this means he's onto something.
Also, there is no parallax scrolling here.

Besides, this is a very nice direction for web design to move toward. The
product itself is simple, nice, well executed, with a clearly framed value
proposition. Kudos. Keep working on this.

------
hackNightly
I don't think it's terrible, it's a simple JQuery plugin designed to do
exactly what it's doing. However, I will say that this type of layout for the
purpose of a tutorial isn't the best idea. It requires too much interaction,
and IMHO a tutorial should be more of a passive experience.

------
Xion
The idea seems pretty redundant (Last.fm anyone?) but the landing page is just
awesome!

------
matthieurouif
It's really a creative idea, not obvious for everyone though

------
haunted
Not sure what I'm supposed to be seeing, because it doesn't work at all in
Safari on my iPad running iOS 5.1.1, in either portrait or landscape
orientation.

------
jot
Other than the scrolling tutorial, how is this better than <http://mixlr.com>?

~~~
swayfm
Seems like it's not "live", so you can post tracks and people can listen
later. You don't need to be doing both at the same time.

~~~
florianmonfrini
On Phonoblaster it's actually "live" but your music selection is being
broadcast on a continuous loop and not just once, so yes people can listen to
it later.

------
martind81
Really cool and refreshing landing page.

------
leonbuchard
One of the greatest landing page i've ever seen.

------
lukedjn
sounds like a worse alternative to <http://plug.dj>

------
Roch
very nice idea

------
Straubiz
very neat UI.

~~~
kiiski
I personally found it terrible. It didn't completely fit in the small window I
opened it in at first (the "scroll down" text was not visible), and when I
made it full screen, most of the screen was just white (and the flying
elements weren't even hidden outside the actual view area). If you scroll it
with the mouse wheel, or spacebar, it just looks ugly. It didn't even advice
you to scroll in the right way.

~~~
handelaar
The "scroll down" text isn't visible here either. Full-screen Chrome,
1440x900.

------
bluespice
One of the worst cases of overusing parallax scrolling I've ever seen.

Edit: parallax/tacky, call it what you wish. I was thinking of this while
writing the comment: <http://prinzhorn.github.com/skrollr/> (note: every great
thing can be ruined my misuse, I like that library.)

~~~
imaan988
I agree, but people really should expand on why when they say things like
this.

I can only imagine that this website was designed by someone using a Macbook
(or Magic Trackpad), without realising that not everyone can scroll easily
with two fingers, which is extremely short sighted.

I have a MBP myself, and I actually enjoyed scrolling through the site, but
when I tested it on my Windows PC the animation was jerky and I had to scroll
more than I would've liked, overall unenjoyable. I would've closed the page
half way through reading and never looked back.

Yes, Mac's are awesome, but web designers need to remember that they're not
designing for themselves, they're designing to every conceivable person in
their target market.

Scrolling like this is great, but only in short bursts (Unless you're on a Mac
w/ trackpad).

~~~
novalis
On a windows pc it works real smooth with the mouse wheel scroll or mouse
wheel click plus mouse moved under mouse wheel clicked target. Do you have a
mouse wheel on your windows pc mouse ?

Also, that mac must really be awesome because I don't get any parallax
scrolling on windows or linux.

~~~
dangrossman
What Windows PC mouse? Desktops have barely accounted for 20% of computer
sales since 2010. We're all on laptops.

~~~
oraj
Oh so you just assume that every laptop user uses the trackpad? Looking at the
office I see 4 Windows users with mouses and a macbook user with a mouse. So,
yeah the mouse.

~~~
dangrossman
Don't put words in my mouth.

The parent post made a comment about not having two finger swipe. The comment
I replied to asked about the scroll wheel on his mouse, which assumes he has
one. I replied that most people are on laptops; laptops do not require mice,
so it's not a given that he has a mouse at all. Saying most people are on
laptops is not the same as saying nobody has a mouse.

~~~
novalis
The parent post I commented on stated a windows pc and I thought maybe a mouse
was present. So I asked if there was a wheel on the mouse connected to the
windows pc. Just that.

